# beach reports seaside



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

if anyone wants good daily reports go to newdolphinbt.com they are a bait store in seaside and report daily whats going on in the seaside and ibsp aera


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Also try Bettyandnicks.com - same area reports,more detail and info, especially for IBSP.


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

well i just got back fished sat and sunday near lavalette lots of people fishing the beach but i didnt see any fish

sat the water was a little rough but very fishable and this morning the water was calm you could have probably held with 2 ounces did see some bait around and will probably get my cast net out next week and start bait fishing well thats about all


----------

